# Kleine Dynamische Website



## toebel (7. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor eine kleine dynamische Seite zu basteln.
Im Prinzip soll es einfach nur ein Hintergrundbild sein.
Darauf oben rechts ein Link, unten rechts 3 Social Media Buttons und unten links eine Zeile Text.
Wie man ein Hintergrundbild einfügt, dass sich dynamisch der Größe des Browserfensters anpasst, habe ich dem Thread hier entnommen:
http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/...-dynamisch-bildschirmaufloesung-anpassen.html

Jetzt ist aber das Problem mit dem Rest.
Bei den 3+1 Links hätte ich gerne 4 PNGs, die mit 50% Deckkraft sichtbar sind und beim Mausover 100% sichtbar sind und dann eben klickbar.
Und die sollen sich immer an den jeweiligen Positionen befinden. Also immer am Rand des Browser.
Dynamisch "mitgehen" wenn das Fenster kleiner gezogen wird.

Wie stelle ich das an?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Tobbe


----------



## Lime (8. September 2012)

Die Links kannst du einfach per float:left bzw. float:right im CSS-Code positionieren. Dann sind diese immer ganz am Rand und das auch, wenn das Fenster verändert wird.


----------

